# New Drug Lif



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter

Me again, Just one more question. I've just read about a new drug called LIF that is supposed to increase the chances of pregnancy. Apparently it is supposed to provide an extra boost of a naturally occuring protein after the embryo is implanted in the womb. 

Have you heard of this and do you think it is worth me asking the b'ham womens if it is worth trying. I dont have any problems getting pregnant its just keeping them.

Thanks Peter

Nancy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nancy said:


> Hiya Peter
> 
> Me again, Just one more question. I've just read about a new drug called LIF that is supposed to increase the chances of pregnancy. Apparently it is supposed to provide an extra boost of a naturally occuring protein after the embryo is implanted in the womb.
> 
> ...


It might be worth asking about LIF. It is, as far as I know, still in the research phase at present.

Good luck!!

Peter


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Hope you don't mind my butting in.

I have spoken to someone about LIF. You're right, it's on it's second trial at the moment (John Radcliffe in Oxford, Bourn Hall and Barts - I think). It's had one trial but has had to go for another since their selected group of trialers used different means of IVF i.e. ICSI, assisted hatching etc. 

So they are currently conducting a trial with trialers who are just having straight IVF with no add-ons. They were looking for people who were going to do their cycles in September so the trial should be finished soon.

Sorry to but in, but I nearly took part!

Hope that helps.

Janie x


----------

